# Pressure and temp issues



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Morning all,

Have just plumbed in my Giotto evo 2, 3M scalegard pro and it's doing weird things.

Normally it takes around 30 mins to get up to temp and give that "fizz" on the group head. But since plumbing in yesterday, it doesn't feel like it's getting to working temp, even after being on for an hour or more, certainly no "fizz yet"? I very crudely measured temp with a thermometer and got approx 77 deg C in the cup straight out of the group. Like I said, very crude measurement but I would have thought it should be higher than that. Pressure in the service boiler seems fine, sitting and cycling between 0.9 and 1.1bar. I've noticed this delay in getting to temp before actually but put it down to the machine having an off day. Should I be concerned ? I will monitor for now, maybe leave the machine on for longer and see. Would a descale help ? Machines a few years old and pretty sure it wasn't descaled before I had it as was run on bottled water and I've not done it as checking the mushroom, all looked OK. I've been using Brita filtered jug water for the last 5 months.

The other issue is brew pressure. Before it would sit a smidge over 9bar but now it's racing up and easily holds at 12bar or more. How do I adjust this ? I have a PRV inline from the filter and have been trimming that back, it's currently at 2bar but not sure it can go much lower. Is it usual for pressure to increase when plumbed ?

Any comments or advice welcomed.

Thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Are you reading brew pressure when brewing?The readings it gives when sitting idle aren't relevant.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Depending on where you're based, 5 months filling with a Brita filter jug could well be enough to justify de-scaling, that was my experience with a gleaming refurbed gaggia classic in Somerset (completely blocked solenoid in about 6 months!).


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Simple video here on adjusting pump pressure when plumbed in


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Are you reading brew pressure when brewing?The readings it gives when sitting idle aren't relevant.


Yes when brewing

I let the machine sit all morning and the temp issue seems to have cleared for now. Will see if this is repeated tomorrow when turning on from cold.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Grahamg said:


> Depending on where you're based, 5 months filling with a Brita filter jug could well be enough to justify de-scaling, that was my experience with a gleaming refurbed gaggia classic in Somerset (completely blocked solenoid in about 6 months!).


Could be right, we have hard water here, 280+ppm apparently. Appreciate that Brita filter jugs are only so good for so long but I'm quick to change them when the kettle shows the very first signs of clouding on the bottom.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Olliehulla said:


> Could be right, we have hard water here, 280+ppm apparently. Appreciate that Brita filter jugs are only so good for so long but I'm quick to change them when the kettle shows the very first signs of clouding on the bottom.


Should they not be changed every four weeks or X litres?


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Should they not be changed every four weeks or X litres?


as it goes, I typically change the filter monthly which coincides with the first signs of scale in the kettle, so, yes

I've had a chance over lunch to sort the pressure out and it's sitting at 9bar (brewing) now.

Hope the temp thing was just a glitch. Coffee is certainly tasting better now.


----------

